# Got rid of the cherry trees, now what? lol



## Deeg (Jun 22, 2015)

Well, I should have kept reading...just found this thread:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?314684-pplants-for-bees


----------



## The General (Apr 22, 2014)

If you are looking for a fire and forget crop that comes back every year. Yellow/White sweet clover is going to be the best bang for your buck. Not the Dutch variety though.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I would recommend the invasive Borage both blue and white.
They are extremely invasive once established. And will grow
in the shade or in full sun. The seeds
will sprout and come back every Spring. They are both frost and drought tolerant
too. You cannot get rid of them unless you torch them down when they
are still small. The bees work them all day long carrying the white pollen
and nectar home. The honey is mild and light in color. 
Their transparent tiny hairs will poke you if you don't wear the gloves when handling them. Ouch!


----------

